# Avocado 24 -BLACK



## Deckie (19/5/16)

Morning All

A question that seems rather sensible to me but doesn't seem logical. Does any vendor have OR getting, OR, plan on getting any stocks of the BLACK Avocado 24? All I've seen is SS versions of this in stock with all vendors who have so far got then in. They sat "variety is the spice of life", & I'm a bit tired of SS tanks on top of black mods & I don't want to buy SS mods. Is there an issue getting the Black version or do they refuse to ship them to SA? OR are those who want the black versions the vast minority, so much so that it isn't financially viable?


----------



## Vapers Corner (19/5/16)

Deckie said:


> Morning All
> 
> A question that seems rather sensible to me but doesn't seem logical. Does any vendor have OR getting, OR, plan on getting any stocks of the BLACK Avocado 24? All I've seen is SS versions of this in stock with all vendors who have so far got then in. They sat "variety is the spice of life", & I'm a bit tired of SS tanks on top of black mods & I don't want to buy SS mods. Is there an issue getting the Black version or do they refuse to ship them to SA? OR are those who want the black versions the vast minority, so much so that it isn't financially viable?



We had some black versions last week but they sold out too quickly. 

Will be getting some more next week. 

Regarding your questions. 

*Mostly (not always), Companies release the SS version first and the black versions later. This could be a reason for first seeing the SS versions
*Sometimes the black version is more expensive. Although I don't think this is the reason that vendors are not bringing them in. 
*We see about a 50:50 sales between SS and Black Tanks/RDAs. With other colors with less sales (where there are more colors)


----------



## Deckie (19/5/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> We had some black versions last week but they sold out too quickly.
> 
> Will be getting some more next week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the explanation. I already have a SS Avo 24 & plan on getting a further 2 but I am adamant that I want them in black so I'll just be patient & hopefully I'll be quick enough when a vendor has black stock.


----------



## Christos (19/5/16)

Deckie said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I already have a SS Avo 24 & plan on getting a further 2 but I am adamant that I want them in black so I'll just be patient & hopefully I'll be quick enough when a vendor has black stock.


Tuesday night when I checked black was in stock with a vendor. 
Wednesday morning only silver available.
Wednesday afternoon all out of stock.


----------



## Rehaan (8/6/16)

@vaporize.co.za has stock in black only!


----------



## Vapers Corner (8/6/16)

We also have black in stock


----------



## GIR8Smoke (23/1/17)

I am looking for an Avocado 24 in black. I see the previous posts in this thread are from some time ago. Anybody have stock at the moment?


----------

